# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Dos detenidos por esquilmar un millón de metros cúbicos de agua en Murcia

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...en murcia.aspx

*Dos detenidos por esquilmar un millón de metros cúbicos de agua en Murcia*

*Se localizó una nave con una planta desalobradora que se que se abastecía de las aguas subterráneas*

29/11/2012



Agentes de la Guardia Civil han detenido a un vecino de San Javier de 39 años que responde a las iniciales F.I.H.M. y otro de Cartagena, de 65, D.P.F, como presuntos autores de los delitos de usurpación de aguas y contra los recursos naturales, por la captación masiva y posterior desalobración de un millón de metros cúbicos de agua en Murcia.   Según informó este cuerpo, la operación 'Salmuera' que investigó la extracción de aguas subterráneas procedentes de un sondeo ubicado en el término municipal de Murcia se iniciaron hace varios meses cuando el responsable de un campo de golf denunció ante el Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza (SEPRONA) los daños que estaba sufriendo el césped de sus instalaciones, posiblemente debido a la extrema salinización de las aguas subterráneas de la zona.
   Tras meses de investigaciones, el SEPRONA descubrió en el interior de una nave y a unos dos kilómetros de distancia del lugar una planta desalobradora clandestina que se abastecía de las aguas subterráneas extraídas sin autorización de un sondeo.
    Tras girar una primera inspección a las instalaciones de la planta desalobradora, sus responsables indicaron a los agentes que la misma no se encontraba en funcionamiento, y que tan sólo era empleada para filtrar las aguas provenientes del pozo.
    Algunos días después, y tras mantener los oportunos contactos con la Comisaría de Aguas de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura, los agentes del SEPRONA volvieron a las instalaciones, en esta ocasión acompañados por un geólogo especialista en la extracción de aguas subterráneas.
    La inspección, en este caso mucho más minuciosa, resultó confirmar que la planta había estado siendo utilizada de forma clandestina desde hacía varios años, una circunstancia igualmente aplicable al sondeo de aguas subterráneas, que según las primeras estimaciones podría tener una profundidad de hasta 300 metros.
    De las actuaciones practicadas, la Guardia Civil ha deducido, además, que las aguas de rechazo procedentes del proceso de desalobración, las comúnmente denominadas "salmueras", eran o bien vertidas ilegalmente en un terreno cercano, o bien inyectadas, de igual modo de forma ilegal, de nuevo en el subsuelo, una circunstancia que, según los investigadores, podría haber dado lugar a la salinización de las aguas subterráneas más superficiales, dado que tal maniobra se habría realizado a una profundidad de tan sólo varias decenas de metros.
    Esta última circunstancia podría ser la causa de los daños que durante meses habría venido sufriendo el césped del campo de golf cercano, situado en una cota geográfica inferior a las instalaciones de la planta desalobradora.
    Las estimaciones del volumen de aguas posiblemente esquilmadas durante varios años de los acuíferos subterráneos de la zona por parte de las instalaciones investigadas podrían superar el millón de metros cúbicos.
    La valoración que desde la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura se ha realizado de tales cantidades es de unos 0,30 euros por metro cúbico de agua.
    Tanto la planta desalobradora como el sondeo de aguas subterráneas del que supuestamente se abastecía la misma han sido precintados por el SEPRONA.
    Las actuaciones practicadas han sido puestas a disposición judicial, dando cuenta de todo ello, además, a la Fiscalía de Medio Ambiente y Urbanismo del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Murcia.

----------


## REEGE

Como se nota la crisis... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ya robamos de todo y de cualquier manera, aunque el robo de agua es antiguo en España. :Mad:

----------


## albertillovernel

> Como se nota la crisis...
> Ya robamos de todo y de cualquier manera, aunque el robo de agua es antiguo en España.


Pues para éstos no parecía haber crisis, a tenor de las facturas eléctricas que pagaran: imaginad el consumo energético de elevar 1Hm3 (un millón de toneladas) desde una profundidad de 200-300 m, darle 60 a 100 kilos de presión para desalarlo por ósmosis y bombear la salmuera...¿y todo eso para qué? ¿regar una parcela dejando otras salinizadas? A veces pienso que las actuaciones ilógicas no son causa de la ignorancia o estupidez (que también lo hay), sino porque el maldito dinero distorsiona tanto la percepción de la realidad como para provocar estas barbaridades.
Saludos!

----------

